# I think I overdid it!



## EthelF (8 Sep 2014)

MiniEthel and I have a new Follow Me tandem coupling, and we went out for a couple of rides over the weekend. First one was 17km, down to the riverside and then along the river to the park and back (with obligatory ice cream stop, obviously!), all went well, he really loved it and so did I.
So yesterday we went out again, a bit further, to Richmond Park, 25km in total and a few hills. I think I overdid it: he actually fell asleep while riding home - his legs were still pedalling, but his head was falling forward and he wasn't responding when talked to. I stopped immediately as I didm't really want him to fall off! But the threat of me calling Mummy to collect us woke him from his slumbers and fired him up for the remaining 2km. The poor lad was shattered when we got home...

Lesson learned: I must go a bit easier on him next time. He's not even 5 yet!


----------

